# What breed is this rabbit



## taraann81 (May 10, 2010)

It seems once people found out I raise rabbit I have become the inadvertent rabbit rescue in my area.  Most times I have to tell people no, as I don't have the space or resources to house many more than I have now plus the quarantine part of it is really inconvenient...but I help when I can

Anyways I took this rabbit in. A family had him in a tiny hutch and he is a BIG rabbit..I'll have to break out the scales tomorrow!

They didn't know his breed, I have a guess what he might be but wanted other opinions.
Thanks.










The pics don't do justice to his actual size.


----------



## Mea (May 11, 2010)

With out knowing the weight...it is hard to guess.  If he's around 12 lbs, i might guess a Palomino.  Other guess might be Flemish, if he is more than that,  but the ear carriage is different.

   Pretty rabbit !


----------



## dbunni (May 11, 2010)

Could be a Creme D'Argent.  I had a few does that pushed 12 #


----------



## Citylife (May 11, 2010)

Flemish or flemish mix is my opinion.  

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits and a lizard


----------



## Mea (May 18, 2010)

taraann81 said:
			
		

> !
> 
> They didn't know his breed, I have a guess what he might be but wanted other opinions.
> Thanks.
> The pics don't do justice to his actual size.


Inquiring minds want to know.....    What was your guess..??        I really am curious. ( ie: nosey)


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Aug 20, 2010)

My guess would be a Fawn Flemish. I have a good friend that breeds them and he look a lot like one of her bucks.


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

Depending on the weight (cause its hard to tell in the pictures) im guessing that its a palamino or a flemish.  Doesnt look like a cream to me.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 28, 2010)

Doesn't look like a Creme, no obvious silvering. Like everyone else said, either Flemish or Palomino!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, what a moose.  Looks like my Am Chin bucks in type - certainly a meaty boy.

If he's purebred, I can definitely see him being a Golden Palomino.  Yes, I know they're rare but that really is what he looks like.  I see no Flemish in him based on type.  He also looks like he could loose a pound or so.


----------

